# Can A TiVo Series 2 Control a Scientific Atlanta 8300?



## saberman (May 4, 2004)

My cable service, Optimum, changed a number of thinks a little while ago. Slowly, the service on the non-primary channels has deteriorated. They think it is because the cable boxes are too old to handle their changes. They want to replace them with Scientific Atlanta 8300s. (The old boxes are Scientific Atlantic Explore 2100.) Will the TiVo Series 2s be able to control the new cable boxes?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

saberman said:


> My cable service, Optimum, changed a number of thinks a little while ago. Slowly, the service on the non-primary channels has deteriorated. They think it is because the cable boxes are too old to handle their changes. They want to replace them with Scientific Atlanta 8300s. (The old boxes are Scientific Atlantic Explore 2100.) Will the TiVo Series 2s be able to control the new cable boxes?


If anyone can answer that off the top of their head I'd be impressed  Without actually trying it you might be able to run guided setup. When it gets to the part where you select the box you will be using see what the choices are. Since the S2 is so old not sure there would be any specific unit numbers (like 8300), maybe just SA. Or you could look up universal codes for the 2100 and 8300, see if they are the same and hope for the best. Go S2, I still have a few myself


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

8300 is a DVR (had one for years) used same code as their plain boxes.


----------

